# Advanced 318.25 Lenker ist nicht ganz rund



## empik (9. Dezember 2020)

Ich will einen neuen Newmen Advanced 318.25 Lenker und einen Newmen Evolution 318.4 Vorbau an mein Rad bauen.
Der Lenker ist jedoch nicht ganz rund: Bei Bild 1 ist der Lenker von der eigentlich richtigen Montage-Position um etwa 90% gedreht in den Vorbau gelegt, und passt perfekt hinein (kein Spalt zwischen Lenker und Vorbau). Drehe ich den Lenker so wie er montiert werden sollte entsteht ein Spalt -- der Lenker ist also nicht rund sondern etwas oval, und liegt dann etwas ober/außerhalb des Vorbaus.

Mit einem kräftigeren Druck kann man den Lenker in der richtigen Montage-Position per Hand in den Vorbau drücken.

Ist das so vorgesehen & in Ordnung, oder ist das zuviel "Abweichung"?
Danke!


----------



## saturno (10. Dezember 2020)

wie wäre es mit einer mail direkt bei denen nachzufragen? dann bist du auf der sicheren seite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feedyourhead (10. Dezember 2020)

Ach ich find so Infos hier auch immer ganz nützlich.

@empik Hast Du einen Messschieber und kannst die jeweiligen Durchmesser messen?


----------



## MG (10. Dezember 2020)

empik schrieb:


> Ich will einen neuen Newmen Advanced 318.25 Lenker und einen Newmen Evolution 318.4 Vorbau an mein Rad bauen.
> Der Lenker ist jedoch nicht ganz rund: Bei Bild 1 ist der Lenker von der eigentlich richtigen Montage-Position um etwa 90% gedreht in den Vorbau gelegt, und passt perfekt hinein (kein Spalt zwischen Lenker und Vorbau). Drehe ich den Lenker so wie er montiert werden sollte entsteht ein Spalt -- der Lenker ist also nicht rund sondern etwas oval, und liegt dann etwas ober/außerhalb des Vorbaus.
> 
> Mit einem kräftigeren Druck kann man den Lenker in der richtigen Montage-Position per Hand in den Vorbau drücken.
> ...


Generell:
Es wäre der richtige Weg sich bei Problemen bei uns zu melden. Außer Du suchst Rat von anderen Usern.
Ansonsten bitte email an uns, wir schauen hier nicht regelmäßig rein.

Zu Deiner Frage:
Lenker sind in der Regel nie ganz Rund, egal ob Aluminium oder Carbon.
Der Spalt kommt mir auf dem Bild aber etwas groß vor, andererseits kann Dein Lenker nicht großartig unrund sein, denn der Lenker misst im Klemmbereich fast 4 mm ... da drückst Du nichts zusammen .
Gerne kannst Du uns -wenn Du einen Meßschieber besitzt- die Maße durchgeben oder uns den Lenker zur Überprüfung zusenden.
VG M. Grätz


----------



## empik (10. Dezember 2020)

Danke, ich hab nun auch per E-Mail angefragt!

Ich hab nun nachgemessen: Die Werte sind an der dünnsten Stelle zwischen 31.1 und 31.2mm und an der dicksten Stelle 31.8mm. Das ist weniger Unterschied als ich dachte und passt wahrscheinlich schon so, ich schreib hier nochmal wenn ich eine Rückmeldung von Newmen habe.


----------



## empik (21. Dezember 2020)

Ich hab vor einigen Tagen die Rückmeldung von Newmen bekommen dass das innerhalb der Norm ist und ich den Lenker bedenkenlos fahren kann. Was ich auch schon zur Genüge gemacht habe mittlerweile


----------

